# Antriebe synchronisieren



## ssound1de (11 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

suche eine Lösung, um 2 identische Asynchronmotore zu synchronisieren.

Sie sollen teilweise getrennt voneinander laufen können, aber unter bestimmten Umständen auch synchron.

Bestimmt hatte schon mal jemand so einen Fall.
Was gibt es denn da für Lösungen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2010)

eigendlich können das fast alle FU's im mittleren bereich, wir haben das
schon mit SEW oder KEB gelöst. Du bringst auf beiden Antrieben ein
Drehgeber an die kommen dann auf ein FU, dann ist ein Antrieb der Master
und der andere wird über den FU auf Gleichlauf mit den Master geregelt.


----------

